# Diablo II problems



## kainy (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey

I installed my copy of Diablo II last night, and did the full install, so I wouldent have to do any disk swapping. I put in the play disk, and a box poped up that said play diablo II. I clicked it, and the screen when black for like 5 seconds, as if it was going to play, but then it never opened. I'm not at my computer, so I can't run DX Diag right now, but here are my basic specs (definatly able to run the game)

AMD Athlon 64 3400
512mb of ram
Radeon 9600


----------



## arsohn (Jul 21, 2005)

uninstall it and reinstall the game, if it doesn't work, try getting the newest catalyst drivers for your ati card, if you already have them, use the catalyst uninstaller then reinstall the catalyst drivers, also I'm not sure, but is Diablo 2 XP compatiable? or do you have to run it in a compatiablity mode?


----------



## rebelmusic (Feb 5, 2005)

Its compatible with 2k so I assume it's fine with xp


----------



## arsohn (Jul 21, 2005)

correct, just try the stuff mentioned above, also go to your task manager (ctrl+alt+del) then when task manage pops up, go to processes, close everything being run under your username except for explorer.exe and taskmanager.exe and see if that helps


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

rebelmusic said:


> Its compatible with 2k so I assume it's fine with xp


It does. I'm running it at home on my laptop. It even survived a Service Pack 2 upgrade.

Does it beep at you, like when a program experiences an error? Because some computers (mine included) may have issues with Direct3D on Diablo II.

Try running the program again. If it doesn't respond within half a minute, press Alt+Tab, and see if an error message is behind the blank screen.


----------



## drmiler (May 1, 2007)

techkid said:


> It does. I'm running it at home on my laptop. It even survived a Service Pack 2 upgrade.
> 
> Does it beep at you, like when a program experiences an error? Because some computers (mine included) may have issues with Direct3D on Diablo II.
> 
> Try running the program again. If it doesn't respond within half a minute, press Alt+Tab, and see if an error message is behind the blank screen.


I get a black screen with a white block in the upper left of the screen (running XP). When I do an Alt-Tab, the error message says " unhandled exception: access_violation (c0000005). Any ideas?


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

Wow. It's been simply ages since I saw this thread...

Re-run the Video Test (it should be in the Diablo II folder of the Start Menu), let it run, then when it is complete, select DirectDraw (2D) from the two options there.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## hypnotoad (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a Radeon 9600, sometimes i have issues with games, i think i might get a new one... 9600 IS old remember that.


----------



## drmiler (May 1, 2007)

techkid said:


> Wow. It's been simply ages since I saw this thread...
> 
> Re-run the Video Test (it should be in the Diablo II folder of the Start Menu), let it run, then when it is complete, select DirectDraw (2D) from the two options there.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


With an Nvidia GeForce FX 5500 @ 128MB running 4X AGP, I shouldn't have to run 2D. The actual repair for this was to run the 1.05b patch. Behind the black screen was a Windows error message. Running the patch fixed all. Believe it or not we have had the game for many years and couldn't get it to run. All the time it was a black screen. Until I read this thread I "never" thought to do an Alt-Tab to see if there was an error behind it. Thanks guys!


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

I wish it was as simple for me back then (I had a pretty lame system back in the day).

It's strange that, given that the game is now at version 1.11b, that you should have to download the 1.05b patch to get the game to work with Direct3D.

Oh well, anyway, it's good to know that you got it to work for you.


----------



## drmiler (May 1, 2007)

techkid said:


> I wish it was as simple for me back then (I had a pretty lame system back in the day).
> 
> It's strange that, given that the game is now at version 1.11b, that you should have to download the 1.05b patch to get the game to work with Direct3D.
> 
> Oh well, anyway, it's good to know that you got it to work for you.


Yeah but our discs are version 1. That's why the need for 1.05b. And you can't get the 1.11 patch anywhere but Battle.net. So if it can't run...no 1.11 patch

You wanna talk lame? Until 6 months ago I was running a 850Mhz PIII with 364MB of main memory and a 1X AGP 64MB ATI video card. No SATA drives or 3GB memory or a duo core. But at least now I'm running a P4 with 512 and a 128MB 4X AGP Nvidia (GeForce FX 5500). Still lame but it's all the budget could stand. But again thanks for the help you guys.


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

They're still selling older releases? When I bought mine, it was version 1.03, and that was about 2-3 years ago now.

My older system was about the same specs as that at the time my first post in this thread (2005): P3 1GHz, 256MB RAM, 20GB drive (or thereabouts), video card unknown, but definitely onboard, XP Pro.

Oh yeah, you can download the latest patches direct from Blizzard themselves:

http://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=20758


----------

